# Hello from upstate NY



## RideRed7202 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey everyone. Looks like this is the place where i say hi first.

Little bit about me, not that any of you care. I'm from just soulth of albany, NY. Bought my first bow, a Hoyt Ultratec from Flying Arrow Sports from Jim Despart (look in the 07 Martin Catalog... he's on the first page). He recommended this place to me. I first shot first semester of last year, 3rd best due to a terrible cold shot in my school that year.

I'm not new to forums, as i am also a member of ThumperTalk, but for some reason i doupt many, if any, of you are dirt bike people.

Anyway, that's me in a nutshell, or atleast the stuff you need to know.


Brian


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Brian. Have fun here.


----------



## intheXring22 (Jul 6, 2005)

More of us are into bikes that you think. I too am from Ny but I am way up there by the Canadian border. I am bike rider my self. I have a honda xr650.


----------



## RideRed7202 (Feb 26, 2007)

hum, maybe i found another good sport. I got a 02 XR250. All i need in the local woods.


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi from Columbia County NY!


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## JPiniewski (Dec 7, 2002)

*Hey there....*

Brian,

Welcome....If you thought the dirt bike hobby was expenseive just wait until you get addicted to archery !!!:wink: 

I am south of Buffalo.....Pretty close...


jp


----------



## intheXring22 (Jul 6, 2005)

RideRed7202 said:


> hum, maybe i found another good sport. I got a 02 XR250. All i need in the local woods.


Yeah thats plenty but I need something that will chew both of my friends 4 wheelers. Honda 450 and yamaha 450. Plus we have alot of spots for hill climbing and sand dunes. Only place they can get away from me is in the sand if I can hold on to it I can go right by them on a good hill. Heck I have even been out in the river with mine that is pushing it though. But sadly I actually like archery more than riding so yes you have picked a good sport.


----------



## RideRed7202 (Feb 26, 2007)

JPiniewski said:


> Brian,
> 
> Welcome....If you thought the dirt bike hobby was expenseive just wait until you get addicted to archery !!!:wink:
> 
> ...


Check the cost a new honda... 7,000ish. i can't see bows running that much. Oh, and a rebuild on a modern top end (might be every year if you race Motocross) is another 3,000. I think archery is cheap.


----------



## intheXring22 (Jul 6, 2005)

Yeah no doubt about it its cheaper but I think I am about even between the 2 right now with the exception of gas?


----------



## RideRed7202 (Feb 26, 2007)

yea, you might go through bows faster then bikes... but i've gone through 3 bikes in the past 2 seasons.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Hey Brian, of course we care! Welcome to the site!


----------



## RideRed7202 (Feb 26, 2007)

looks like i found a good forum... it's like a big family.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: to ArcheryTalk


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Hello and welcome to AT.


----------



## JDES900X (May 22, 2002)

Hey Brian- keep up the practice. It looked tonite like it is starting to pay off.


----------



## RideRed7202 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey, yea. to bad i couldn't repeat the cluster... in the middle of the target.


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------

